# GSV - PIURA.



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*ZONA DE VICUS Y SANTA MARIA DEL PINAR.*








http://s31.photobucket.com/user/hbermeo/media/vicus1.png.html



​


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

EL CHIPE





​


----------



## arhese20 (Jan 30, 2008)

seve muy bien


----------



## arhese20 (Jan 30, 2008)

*buenas urbanizaciones*

buenas fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonita Piura en GSV! Gracias por mostrarnos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bien que te animaste a colocar estas fotos, pero ahora es tu responsabilidad poner mas .


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Que bien que te animaste a colocar estas fotos, pero ahora es tu responsabilidad poner mas .


Por ti lo hare Vane..


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Esta muy bonito y verde Piura!! Sube mas .


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Pero si Piura tiene sus partes linda, no sé cómo dicen que es fea. Obvio como cualquier ciudad en Latinoamerica tendrá sus slums, pero esta ciudad no es exclusivamente fea!

Sube más fotos! :cheers:


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

*ClauDia* said:


> Pero si Piura tiene sus partes linda, no sé cómo dicen que es fea. Obvio como cualquier ciudad en Latinoamerica tendrá sus slums, pero esta ciudad no es exclusivamente fea!
> 
> Sube más fotos! :cheers:


No lo es "feisisisísima" (como dirían aquí), tiene zonas tranquilas y sitios bonitos, bueno esa percepción que tengo desde que llegué.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lo decía porque en el foro internacional leí comentarios malos acerca de esta y las otras del norte.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

​


----------



## lsanchezd (Apr 17, 2011)

*ClauDia* said:


> Lo decía porque en el foro internacional leí comentarios malos acerca de esta y las otras del norte.


Será porque en lo que respecta a urbanismo si nos comparamos con las ciudades colombianas, chilenas o ecuatorianas, las ciudades del Norte aún están en debe.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Sin dudas Piura es una ciudad bonita, con sus zonas residenciales muy atractivas. Hay mucho que hacer por esta ciudad todavía, pero hay muy buenos proyectos que le van a dar más realce en los próximos años.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Av. Caceres con sus 3 bermas centrales me gusta esta avenida todo verde


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Lo que pasa es que en Piura las mejores zonas residencias no tienen nada que ver con el paso de los visitantes ya sea por turismo o negocios. estas visitas suelen estar en el centro de la ciudad. Lo peor es que en pleno corazón de Piura está el gran mercado central, que afea toda la ciudad., este mercado ya debería de ser movido. (tarea titánica).


De por sí y sin animo de crear controversia, en tal caso tomenlo como una opinión completamente personal, pero las urbanizaciones de Piura me parecen mucho más consolidadas que las de Chiclayo o Trujillo.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

joaoleon19 said:


> De por sí y sin animo de crear controversia, en tal caso tomenlo como una opinión completamente personal, pero las urbanizaciones de Piura me parecen mucho más consolidadas que las de Chiclayo o Trujillo.


sobre tu afirmación, no es lo que se puede apreciar por GSV. (me refiero a Trujillo, que las de Chiclayo fácil que si)


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

lsanchezd said:


> Será porque en lo que respecta a urbanismo si nos comparamos con las ciudades colombianas, chilenas o ecuatorianas, las ciudades del Norte aún están en debe.


Eso es lo que tú crees... Ni todas las ciudades chilenas son lindas, ni todas las ecuatorianas, ni todas las colombianas... Somos países muy desiguales... Conozco Ecuador y tampoco todo es tan lindo como se pinta, y en el caso de chile, pues, me la pasé en google viendo Chile y pues... mejor no comento! hno: Lo único desastroso que si nos pone por debajo del resto, es el transporte público, esas mototaxis, combis y demas nos afean mucho las ciudades... Conozco incluso México, y son el mismo tipo de ciudades... Bolivia sí está un poco más abajo, incluso que nosotros en urbanismo... Latinoamérica es más de lo mismo... Partes lindas, bien cuidadas y partes feas, pobres e informales... Tampoco se flagelen!! :nuts:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*SAN EDUARDO*




[/CENTER]




*Esta Zona no me ubico si no me equivoco es la entrada al GOLF*


​


----------

